
Healthcare.gov users told to change passwords following Heartbleed flaw - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/apr/19/healthcaregov-users-told-to-change-passwords-following-heartbleed-flaw
======
laurenstill
I did some poking around when Heartbleed first was disclosed publicly, and
while hc dot gov may not be directly affected, a number of the state exchanges
are. Not seeing this reported, anywhere.

